# Topics > Applications > Advertising in virtual reality, in computer and video games, in AI programs >  NextVR, virtual reality, Laguna Beach, California, USA

## Airicist

linkedin.com/company/nextvr

Co-founder - David Cole

Co-founder - DJ Roller

----------


## Airicist

Article "Is Virtual Reality the New Reality for Advertisers?"

March 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple confirms it bought virtual reality event startup NextVR"
After a month of silence from both firms about the rumored deal

by Nick Statt
May 14, 2020

Apple Inc.

----------

